# Zoohandlung verarsche oder unwissend?



## Jaschi (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen...
Ich war am Wochenende in einer Zoohandlung und wollte mir Fische kaufen,
nachdem ich mich über alle dort vorhandenen Fische informieren lies, viel meine Wahl auf Nasen (2 Stück)  
Mir wurde gesagt das sie in etwa so groß werden wie Goldfische und das sie Algen fressen (war ein Grund warum ich sie genommen habe)
Tja, leider kannte ich die Rasse vorher nicht und als ich dann heute morgen im Internet mal geschaut habe was ich mir da eigentlich gekauft habe....  (fressen bedingt Algen, brauchen Strömung und werden bis zu 50 cm groß)
Was mich aber sehr wundert.. im Teich sind sie nicht da wo die Strömung ist (beim Auslass vom Pflanzfilter in Teich habe ich eine Strömung und Steine) sondern huschen über die offene Fläche ab und an ärgern sie die Schleierschwänze :crazy 
Also was ich feststelle ist das sie sich wohlfühlen... und jetzt werde ich mal schauen wie groß sie wirklich werden....
Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und es sind keine Nasen sondern Näschen (den fehlt nämlich die orangenen Floßen) *ggg*

Aber wieso wird sowas im Laden nicht gesagt, wissen die selbst nicht was die da verkaufen oder machen die das Bewust ??????
Wie sind den Eure Erfahrungen????

LG Jaschi


----------



## robsig12 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zoohandlung verarsche oder unwissend?*

Würde die Nasen rausfangen, und ins "Fachgeschäft" zurückbringen. Falls es sicher Nasen sind, wobei es auch sein kann, dass der Verkäufer davon keine Ahnung hat:__ nase , werden die Fische nicht alt in deinem Teich.

Vielleicht erklärst Du dem Verkäufer auch gleich was Du im Internet erfahren hast, damit er sich weiterbilden kann.


----------



## Ribiza (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zoohandlung verarsche oder unwissend?*

Nach dem Einlesen hier, weiß ich zumindest, wer mich schon mit Fehlinformationen versorgt hat !:evil


----------



## tattoo_hh (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zoohandlung verarsche oder unwissend?*

sie fressen algen... den ganzen tag (außer es gibt in dem moment koifutter) aber wenn du beispielsweise ein fadenalgen problem hast werden sie dir nix nützen. soviel schaffen die auch nicht. und rausfangen? um die zu erwischen musst du dei wasser ablassen. die sin verdamt schnell


----------



## Jaschi (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zoohandlung verarsche oder unwissend?*

Stimmt, schnell sind sie aber Algen fressen... nööö
Sie knabbern nicht mehr und nicht weniger an irgendwelchen Belägen als die Schleierschwänze und Fadenalgen habe ich nicht (und will ich auch nicht)
Wie gesagt nur wegen der Algen habe ich sie ja nicht gekauft, es war ein guter neben effekt. 
Ich werde wohl heute nachmittag mal in den Laden fahren und die drauf ansprechen.... aber jetzt wieder raus nehmen????

LG Jaschi


----------



## CoolNiro (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zoohandlung verarsche oder unwissend?*

Hallo Jaschi,

bei Nasen gehen die Meinungen weit auseinander.

Fakt ist: die __ Nase ist vom Aussterben bedroht, da es aufgrund von Staustufen 
etc.pp nur noch bedingt möglich ist, das Nasen Ihre natürlichen Laichplätze 
(Kiesbänke an Flußoberläufen) aufsuchen können.

Meine ersten 6 Fische waren auch Nasen, ebenfalls im "Fachhandel" 
gekauft, eben aus dem Gedanken heraus, Tiere die vom Austerben 
bedroht sind zu erhalten.

Das die Nasen eine Strömung brauchen ist mir nie aufgefallen.
5 der 6 Nasen (eine ist leider gestorben) sind inzwischen 5 Jahre alt
und ca. 25cm groß, fühlen sich offensichtlich sehr wohl, auch in 
Gesellschaft mit 11 anderen Fischarten und das Beste: inzwischen
gibt es 8 gesunde Junge die auch schon an die 10cm Länge haben.
An der Fütterung nehmen alle mit großer Freude teil und Sie 
verhalten sich absolut friedfertig anderen Fischen gegenüber.
Algenansätze auf Steinen schaben die Nasen gerne mit Ihrer
scharfen Unterlippe ab.

Mein persönliches Fazit daher: Ein absolut schöner und auch
nützlicher Teichfisch bei dessen Haltung man im Gegensatz
zu einigen Aussagen der Fachliteratur und einigen Leuten
die scheinbar Fachliteratur lesen (s.o.) kein schlechtes
Gewissen haben muß, vorausgesetzt das Wasser hat eine
sehr gute Qualität. 

Da die Nase aber ein Schwarmfisch ist und aufgrund meiner
Erfahrungen gerne im Schwarm schwimmt sollte man
nicht weniger als 6 Tiere einsetzen.  

Allerdings: im 1000 Liter Becken haben Nasen nix verloren !!

Gruß
Andy

Das Bild zeigt 3 meiner Jungnasen in Action,
zusammen mit Shubunkins, Goldrotfedern,
__ Schleierschwanz und __ Gründling:


----------



## canis (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zoohandlung verarsche oder unwissend?*

hallo

auch wenn es gegenteilige meinungen gibt, haben nasen dennoch nichts in gartenteichen verloren. nasen sind fische der fliessgewässer, welche in grossen schwärmen beachtliche laichwanderungen zurücklegen - bedingungen, welche man in einem gartenteich nie erhalten wird. dass die fische teilweise trotzdem recht lange überleben, heisst noch nicht, dass die haltung auch gleich artgerecht ist. 

auch zum artenschutz wird man mit der haltung von nasen in teichen keinen deut beitragen können. wenn es um den erhalt von arten geht, führt kein weg am schutz des lebensraumes dieser art vorbei. eine art ohne natürlichen lebensraum ist wie ein vogel ohne flügel. für den gartenteich heisst das, dass man natürlich durchaus fische halten kann und soll, wenn der teich dies zulässt. allerdings dient eine fischhaltung keineswegs dem artenschutz und mit diesem lassen sich auch keine nicht artgerechten haltungen rechtfertigen. 

oder anders gesagt, bring deine nasen zurück zum händler und beschwere dich ordentlich darüber, dass keine fachliche beratung stattgefunden hat. 

LG
David


----------



## Christine (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zoohandlung verarsche oder unwissend?*

Hi Jaschi,

tja. Was soll ich sagen? "Selber schuld" oder "siehste"?

In früheren Threads hatten wir Dir als Besatz für Deinen Teich zu Bitterlingen oder __ Moderlieschen geraten.

Aber wer nicht hören will, muss zahlen. Lehrgeld an gewiefte Verkäufer, die einem erzählen, was man ihrer Meinung gern hören möchte (Achtung - nicht alle Verkäufer sind so, aber leider viele). 

Leider ist es heutzutage aber auch so, dass das sog. Fachpersonal gar keins mehr ist. 

Da wird - und viele kleine Ladeninhaber sind, wenn sie überleben wollen, dazu gezwungen - mit geringfügig Beschäftigten als Aushilfen aufgestockt. Und deren Marschroute heißt "verkaufen". In den seltensten Fällen haben die wirklich Ahnung von dem, was sie tun. 

Ein Trend unserer Zeit, auf beliebige Branchen übertragbar.


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zoohandlung verarsche oder unwissend?*

Vorinformation ist heute alles. Ein Verkäufer muss in der Regel heute ein so breites Spektrum an Produkten verkaufen, das Du entweder an einen Top Verkäufer gelangen musst und die sind bei der Bezahlung knapp, oder großes Glück haben musst gerade das Spezialgebiet zu treffen. 
Geh von Fehlinformation des Verkäufers aus und sprich freundlich mit ihm und gebe die Fische zurück. 

Da Dir hier bereits schon andere Fische empfohlen worden sind verstehe ich sowieso nicht, warum Du nicht der Erfahrung der vielen User hier folgst. 

Persönlich halte ich Fischhaltung in so einem kleinen Teich eher grenzwertig, und speziell bei so Hochzuchten wie Schleierschwänzen gibt es oft Probleme. 

In Zukunft solltest Du Neuzugänge auch sicherheitshalber erst in einem eingefahrenen Quarantänebecken halten und einige Wochen beobachten, sonst kannst Du dir schnell Krankheiten einschleppen und den alten Bestand gefährden. 

Liebe Grüße 

Wolf


----------



## Puller (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zoohandlung verarsche oder unwissend?*

moin,

klein bleiben die nasen nicht. ich habe meine jetzt letzte woche in unseren naturteich umgesiedelt. hatten nach 3-4 jahren eine größe von ca. 25 cm erreicht. ausser das sie alle durch ihre "hektische" art verrückt gemacht haben ist nichts passiert. sie sind eher unauffällig als das sie wirklich gestört haben. 

gruss jens


----------



## Jaschi (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zoohandlung verarsche oder unwissend?*

@ Blumenelse...
Der Rat mit den Bitterlingen und __ Moderlieschen habe ich schon verstanden und angenommen, allerdings habe ich mich wegen der enormen Geburtenrate und der kurzen Lebenserwartung mehr oder weniger dagegen entschieden.
Nasen wollte ich anfürsich ja auch nicht, zumindest nicht bei dem jetzigen Wissensstand. Die Schleierschwänze habe ich ja nun auch schon seit langem, (hatte meine Frau angeschleppt) den letzten Winter haben sie im AQ verbracht und aus diesem Grunde habe ich meinen Teich ja auch vergößert.

@ Wuzzel 
gebe dir gerne recht das bei Schleierschwänzen eher Probleme auftreten als vielleicht bei Goldis... aber sollte man dann nicht auch verbieten Goldenretriever zu halten (auch überzüchtet)?
Ich finde es auch sehr interessant wenn du sagt in soooo kleinen Teichen!
Nicht jeder hat das Glück ein Garten zu haben um dort mal eben einen 40000 Liter Teich zu bauen. Wo fängt es an und wo hört es auf???
Dann sagt doch beim Anmelden hier sofort das man keine Fische in einen Teich unter 10000 Liter setzen darf.
Ich glaube nicht das ich mit zwei schleierschwänzen und (mom 2 Nasen) mehr Probleme haben werde als jemand der bei 5000 Liter 3 Kois und 10 Goldis hat!!!!!

LG Jaschi


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zoohandlung verarsche oder unwissend?*

Servus Jaschi


			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Persönlich halte ich Fischhaltung in so einem kleinen Teich eher grenzwertig, und speziell bei so Hochzuchten wie Schleierschwänzen gibt es oft Probleme.





			
				Jaschi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es auch sehr interessant wenn du sagt in soooo kleinen Teichen!


Als was würdest du dann deinen Teich bezeichnen  

1000 Liter sind nun einmal für Fischhaltung sehr wenig  .

Mir erschließt sich nicht, warum immer Fische in so "Mini-Teichen" sein müssen, du bist ja hier nicht der Einzige  .

Übt der Fisch eine so große Faszination aus  
oder braucht Mann/Frau Bewegung im Teich  

Bitte jetzt nicht als Kritik auffassen, sondern ich will nur die Beweggründe verstehen?


----------



## Jaschi (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zoohandlung verarsche oder unwissend?*

Ich fasse es nicht als Kritik auf sondern eher als "Diskusionsstoff" genau wie alle anderen Beiträge.
Es ist eine diffinitionsfrage mit der Teichgröße... im vergleich zu 100 Liter ist er groß, im vergleich zu 10000 Liter ist er klein... da gebe ich dir recht.

Für mich persönlich hat es was beruhigendes sich an den Teich zu setzen und den Fischen zuzusehen was sie machen, ist wohl wie beim AQ.
Deswegen will ich auch keine unmengen an Fischen haben, weil ich dann einfach nicht mehr genau beobachten kann.
Ich denke schon das Fische eine Faszination ausüben, klar gibt es auch anderes Leben im und am Teich, aber mal ehrlich was ist interessanter Fische zu beobachten oder einen Frosch der nur rumsitzt???

Ab wann ist es denn kein "miniteich" mehr???
Ab wann ist der Wechsel von Pfütze zu Teich??? Wenn ich mehrere Regentonnen meinen Filter nennen darf???
Ab und an hat es für mich den Eindruck des "Portzens" (Sorry ist nicht ganz so hart gemeint wie geschrieben) aber wenn ich einen Ferrari fahren würde würde ich wohl auch sagen das ein Passat kein Auto ist sondern eine Blechbüchse 

LG Jaschi


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zoohandlung verarsche oder unwissend?*

Servus Jaschi

Ich habe ja auch einen "Miniteich", 200 Liter nenne ich mein Eigen  
Ich habe keine Fische darin, sondern nur Lebewesen die sich von alleine angesiedelt haben. Und du wirst es nicht glauben, ich kann stundenlang den __ Schnecken zuschauen oder den Mücken. Leider haben sich noch nicht mehr Insekten angesiedelt, aber trotzdem "Wenigen" übt das bisschen Leben eine Faszination auf mich aus.
Und es läßt sich dabei hervorragend entspannen.
Meine Gattin bekommt mich schon fast nicht mehr vom "Mini" weg :crazy 

Was mich aber von Fischen abhält ist der techn. Aufwand, der in keinem Verhältnis zu den Fischen steht.
Nur um ein bisschen Bewegung im Teich zu haben   (siehe Oben)
Was man sich da so alles antut, 

Wassergüte prüfen, setzt Tröpfchentest/Mess-Streifen voraus.
Filter und Pumpe kaufen, vielleicht dann immer Undichtheiten
Den Filter warten
Filtermedien besorgen, welche sind wohl die Besten, immer auf der Suche
Medikamente für die Fische besorgen, wenn doch einmal krank
Algen eindämmen

Vom Finanziellen ganz abgesehen.

Da sitze ich lieber ganz entspannt vor meinem Mini und geniesse ohne mir über die genannten "Unpässlichkeiten" sorgen machen zu müssen.

Aber ich habe das auch "Erfahren" müssen.

Hatte ja einen Schwimmteich, 30 Goldorfen waren darin. Hatte zwar keine Krankheiten, aber der Aufwand mit dem Filter, obs jetzt an den Fischen lag  , war doch beträchtlich. Zumindest einmal wöchentlich, in der Hauptsaison, war nötig, um den Filter in Schuss zu halten. Von der Grobabscheidung nicht zu sprechen, die war fast täglich drann, aber das waren zwei Minuten, also nicht der rede Wert.


----------



## Jaschi (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zoohandlung verarsche oder unwissend?*

Helmut du hast recht das teilweise der technische Aufwand sich nicht unbedingt lohnt. Aber ich mache es gerne weil es mir Spaß macht und auch eine herrausvorderung ist. Ich gehe jeden Tag an Teich und überprüfe die Werte, ich habe einen Druckfilter und sogar noch einen Bodenpflanzfilter zwischen Filter und Teich und das bei der Größe  aber mir macht es Spaß auch jeden tag die Pflanzen zu überprüfen auf abgestorbenes etc.
und wenn ich bei diesem "Aufwand" dann zwei oder vier Fische da drinn habe freut es mich umso mehr... Bei diesem Aufwand denke ich ist es eher zu verantworten als wenn ich z.b. 2500 Liter habe mit 3 Kois und zich Goldis und das mit ein wenig Randbepflanzung und einer kleinen Pumpe mit eingebauten Filter.... (kenne ich genügend) Jetzt sage mir bitte mal ganz ehrlich was ist "gerechtere Haltung für die Fische"????
Jeder Mensch hat einen anderen Blickwinkel und somit auch andere interessen oder andere Dinge die ihn Glücklich machen oder wo er Ruhe findet....
Der eine kann Stundenlang beim Angeln auf seine Pose schauen ohne das was passiert und entspannt dabei (ich würde einschlafen) und andere müssen von einer Brücke Spingen nur mit einem Seil an den Beinen....
Jeder wie er mag....
Ich finde es nur nicht ganz in ordnung wenn immer alles über einen Haufen geworfen wird.... 150 Liter ohne Technik mit 15 Fischen und 1000 Liter mit Technik und 4 Fischen... z.B.

LG Jaschi


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zoohandlung verarsche oder unwissend?*

Hallo Jaschi,

nur weil andere noch Schlimmeres veranstalten, wird Deins doch nicht automatisch richtiger.  

Ich kann doch meine kleinen Fehler nicht mit den großen Fehlern anderer rechtfertigen. Das ist eine Denkweise, die mir einfach nicht in den Kopf will.

Aus Deiner Argumentation spricht purer Egoismus. Mit Tierliebe hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun.


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zoohandlung verarsche oder unwissend?*

Servus Jaschi



> Aber ich mache es gerne weil es mir Spaß macht und auch eine herrausvorderung ist.


Das ist gut so, solange es einen Spaß macht  



> ..... und sogar noch einen Bodenpflanzfilter .....


Das hast uns aber bisher verschwiegen  



> Jetzt sage mir bitte mal ganz ehrlich was ist "gerechtere Haltung für die Fische"????





> Ich finde es nur nicht ganz in ordnung wenn immer alles über einen Haufen geworfen wird.... 150 Liter ohne Technik mit 15 Fischen und 1000 Liter mit Technik und 4 Fischen... z.B.


Du kennst meine Haltung zu Fischen, wenn sich alles im "Rahmen" bewegt, also geringe Besatzdichte, Pflanzen über Pflanzen im Teich und auch noch Technik vorhanden ist, sollte nichts dagegensprechen  .
*Ausser die Fischart passt nicht zu den Größen der Teiche. Das ist Tier/Fischquälerei. Und darauf gehört hingewiesen.*.
Darum haben sich ja auch bei Dir einige wegen der Nasen zu Wort gemeldet


----------



## Jaschi (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zoohandlung verarsche oder unwissend?*

Hallo Christine, 
du hast recht es wird nicht besser dadruch das andere größere Fehler machen.



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jaschi,
> Aus Deiner Argumentation spricht purer Egoismus. Mit Tierliebe hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun.



Kann ich so nicht stehen lassen, denn wenn ich Egoistisch wäre, hätte ich meinen 150 Literteich gelassen und die Fische jeden Herbst rein ins AQ.
Aber um den Fischen diesen Stress nicht anzutun habe ich umgebaut (was für Egoisums sehr Teuer war) 
Ist es denn Tierlieb überhaupt Fische zu halten ausserhalb ihrer natürlichen Lebensräume???????


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zoohandlung verarsche oder unwissend?*

Servus Jaschi

Möchte diesen Satz noch einmal verbessern


> Ausser die Fischart/*Anzahl der Fische (Schwarmfische)* passt nicht zu den Größen der Teiche. Das ist Tier/Fischquälerei. Und darauf gehört hingewiesen..



Um wieder zum Thema zurück zu kehren.

Ist mir auch am Ex-Teich passiert :crazy .
Wollte __ Moderlieschen (20 Stück) und habe aber 20 Goldorfen bekommen.
Wohl gemerkt in einem Tier/Zoo-Handel wo Fachkräfte einen bedienen.


----------



## Jaschi (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zoohandlung verarsche oder unwissend?*

Ok, wieder zum Thema 
Bei mir war es ja auch in einer Tier/Zoo Handlung.
Aber der unterschied zwischen __ Moderlieschen und Goldorfen ist doch schon sichtbar vorhanden oder nicht???
Aber mal unabhängig von der Größe meines Teiches, kann ja eigentlich fast niemand die Nasen halten der nicht z.B. einen Bachlauf hat wo die sich aufhalten können 

P.S. Warum sollte ich was zur Technik meines Teiches sagen wenn die Frage danch nicht aufkam?

LG Jaschi


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zoohandlung verarsche oder unwissend?*



			
				Jaschi schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es denn Tierlieb überhaupt Fische zu halten ausserhalb ihrer natürlichen Lebensräume???????



Wollen wir solange reden, bis Du einen Orden bekommst?

Damit es tierlieb bleibt, versuchen wir ja eben diesen Fischen einen Lebensraum zu bieten, der dem natürlichen nahe kommt. Dazu gehören neben den passenden Wasserwerten, Pflanzen, Boden, Kumpels etc. *und entsprechender Platz*!

Eine 25cm-__ Nase braucht einen gewissen Platz zum Schwimmen - den hat sie bei Dir einfach nicht. Ein __ Moderlieschen hätte ihn schon.

Mich erinnert das ganze ein wenig an das Gespräch mit einem Vierjährigen der auf jede Antwort die Frage stellt "warum?"


----------



## CoolNiro (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zoohandlung verarsche oder unwissend?*

Exakt !


----------



## Wuzzel (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zoohandlung verarsche oder unwissend?*

Jaschi, 
nein, warum, sollte man das Halten Von Golden Retrievern verbieten ? 

Ich bin gegen Verbote und gegen Regeln, ich appeliere eher an die Vernunft, und wenn Du einige meiner Postings gelesen hast dann weisst Du das ich drei Koi mit 10 Goldfischen in 5000 Liter genau so unvernünftig finde. 

Natürlich hat nicht jeder so große Grundstücke das er einen 40000 liter Teich bauen kann. Ich hab auch kein so großes Grundstück und deswegen habe ich mich auch dazu entschieden keine Kängeruh zu halten, obwohl ein Bekannter von mir das macht und ich das cool finde... bei mir ist es aber unvernünftig. 

Schleierschwänze sind wegen Ihrer Hochzucht und Ihrer Empfindlichkeit und Ihrer Benachteiligung beim Schwimmverhalten mit etwas vernünftigem Nachdenken in einem 200 Liter Aquarium viel besser und artgerechter zu kultivieren. Hab seit Jahren Black Moore und Oranda im AQ ... ich würd im Leben nicht auf die Idee kommen , die in meinen Teich zu setzen. 

Wie gesagt verbieten will und kann ich nix - aber an die Vernunft zur Artgerechten Tierhaltung appellieren das kann ich schon. Du machst leider das was viele machen, anstatt wirklich mal nachzudenken, ob Du den Fischen wirklich eine artgerechte Haltung bietest suchst Du lieber nach zig Beispielen, wo es auch suboptimal läuft  (z.B. Golden Retriever)... stimmts ? 

Wolf


----------



## Jaschi (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zoohandlung verarsche oder unwissend?*

Wuzzel,
mein Beispiel mit dem Golden Retriever war dahingehend gemeint das die Hunde mittlerweile so hochgezüchtet sind das es sehr viele gibt bei denen Probleme und Krankheiten vorprogramiert sind.

An die Vernuft appelieren finde ich auch in Ordnung und wenn das dann noch mit Beispielen passiert, warum es besser ist... supi

Eigenartigerweise werden Schleierschwänze eher als Teichfische verkauft und nicht als AQ-Fische... (da wären wir wieder beim eigentlichen Thema dieses Treads)
Das mit der Benachteiligung beim Schwimmen und somit auch Futtersuche, kann ich voll und ganz nachvollzeihen, deswegen kommen zu den beiden auch keine anderen, gut bis auf die beiden Nasen im momment (die kleiner sind als die Schleierschwänze). Die beiden haben im Teich was man sehen kann durch ihren Körperbau keine Nachteile gegenüber dem AQ. 
Will damit auch nicht sagen das ich es generell ok finde wenn man zb. zu 15 Goldfischen noch Schleierschwänze packt, weil sie langsamer sind...


Sicher bin ich am überlegen ob ich die Fische Artgerecht halte bzw. alles tue oder getan habe damit die eine schöne und ruhige Zeit haben und sich "wohlfühlen" (ein lächeln im Gesicht habe ich aber noch nicht gesehen).

Aber jetzt mal eine blöde frage (ohne das es gleich wieder heißt es ist eine Frage aus dem Kindergarten) was heißt denn Artgerecht...
Müsste das nicht  heißen das ich mir erst überlege welche Fische in den Teich kommen sollen und den Teich dann nach den Bedürfnissen (zb. Nasen = Strömung) der einzenlen Tiere Baue, sei es die Form, die Technik, die Pflanzen etc. und das bei unterschiedlichen Arten und Bedingungen????  Ist das überhaupt möglich???? Ausser bei denen Koiteichbesitzern habe ich das noch nie mitbekommen....

LG Jaschi


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zoohandlung verarsche oder unwissend?*

Jaschi, 

mal keine Angst , das mit dem Golden Retriever hab sogar ich verstanden. 

Ja guck, die Brennessel wird auch meist als Unkraut angesehen und seltener als Wohlschmeckendes Gemüse. Schleierschwänze verkaufen sich besser als Teichfisch, da die Kaltwasseraquaristik eher untergeordnet ist in der Aquaristik. Nur weil es verkauft wird ist es nicht gut, und die Nachfrage regelt das Angebot ! 

Guck mal Jaschi, wenn Du willst das sich die Fische wohlfühlen, dann überleg einfach mal, ob Du Dich auf Dauer in einer 10qm WEohnung wohlfühlen würdest, wo es tagsüber brütend heiss wird und nachts lausekalt !? 
Die ständigen Temperaturschwankungen in kleinen Teichen sind in meinen Augen das Hauptproblem ! 

Was Du als tiergerechten Teichbau bezeichnest ist der Idealweg, den viele Koiteichbesitzer schon bestreiten. Goldfischen und anderen wird das leider oft nicht zu Teil, weil es eben nicht so ein großer finanzieller Verlust ist, wie beim Koi, da meinen viele sie müssten sich nicht die Mühe geben. 
Der andere Weg funktioniert aber auch, ich hab einen Teich und überlege mir welche Tiere da ideal reinpassen würden. 

Wenn man dann richtig überlegt wird man eben bei 1000 Liter auf viele Tiere kommen, aber Fische sind sehr wahrscheinlich nicht dabei. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------

